# Anna Netrebko (4x)



## artymorty (13 Juni 2007)

Ich finde sie schön


----------



## dave (13 Juni 2007)

Und da kann ich dir nur zustimmen artymorty:thumbup: Der Fokus liegt hier ja gottseidank auf den Bildern,weil mit Opern habe ich jetzt nicht soviel am Hut  Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Pics :thumbup:


----------



## Riverplatense (3 Aug. 2010)

Ich widerspreche nicht...


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

wunderschön


----------



## armin (3 Aug. 2010)

:thx: fürs posten


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2010)

Ich bin ein großer Fan von ihrem Gesang und natürlich auch von ihr, danke


----------



## uwe1965 (4 Aug. 2010)

tolle Frau...


----------



## servA (4 Aug. 2010)

klasse Frau

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Doug Heffernan (28 Okt. 2010)

THX


----------



## micha03r (28 Okt. 2010)

einfach eine Klassefrau,danke


----------



## Jone (29 Nov. 2014)

Danke für die Pics


----------

